# AMD Dual-Core Optimizer Version 1.1.4



## Polarman (Aug 20, 2008)

This is newer. It's date August 2008.

AMD Dual-Core Optimizer Version 1.1.4 for Windows XP only i guess not sure for Vista?

The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_13118,00.html


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 20, 2008)

ahh neat. any performance boost?


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 20, 2008)

DCO isn't required in Vista I believe.


----------

